# The Halloween Tree



## Dane

I don't remember what prompted me to start on this, but I had a spare 45 gal show tank lying around that I wanted to put to use. The idea is a Tim Burton/Lord of the RIngs style tree trunk. Something kinda spooky. I won't go into too much detail, but I have a few surprises that will be added later. As always, suggestions and comments welcome.

PVC framework molded by hand with a heat gun









Styro shell cut to fit









Test fit









Heavy gauge wire used for branches, extremeties









Ready for foam









Partially foamed









Fully Foamed and attached to framework









Some carving done









that's it for now. I'll have more by the weekend.


----------



## IndianaJosh

Very neat Dane! Keep us posted!


----------



## dom

hellz yeah 8)


----------



## tkromer

Nice shape and good work, the markered on face made me laugh though


----------



## nburns

Looks pretty cool! Can't wait to see what the finished product looks like.

Nate


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

That's really cool Dane. As I get more into builds sculptur is something I would like to work in. This is a great idea! Should look really cool.


----------



## moothefrog

Awesome idea!Wish I was as creative as you.


----------



## pet-teez

heh. Between this Halloween Tree and the "wanted" post I saw the other day...


Very cool form for the tree.


----------



## Dane

pet-teez said:


> heh. Between this Halloween Tree and the "wanted" post I saw the other day...
> 
> 
> Very cool form for the tree.


Ha! Put 2 and 2 together, eh?


----------



## Carinya

that is really interesting. hope you don't mind i saved a copy of your last pic just so i can remember the shape when i finally get time to build my own viv. you did a nice job. it'll be a great centerpiece and not something you see every day. kudos for the creativity.


----------



## gold3nku5h

Haha, i was just thinking that it would be real tight to have some kind of scary face in the terrarium, look at the power of thought  Goes to show you that your not the only one in the world.


----------



## CHuempfner

How is the tree coming along? I'm interested in the final product!
Crystal


----------



## sports_doc

now there is something you dont see everyday on DB!

quite interesting....

I'm looking forward to the finishing touches

Best,

S


----------



## froggiefriend

I am definately interested in the project! I have been wanting to build a tree too but more of a stump type thing using pvc pipes too since my good ole dad is a plumber and usually has a few pieces lying around 
So I was wondering how this was working out and if the great stuff actually sticks and stays stuck to the pvc.. 
Really cool shape! 
Just in type too (for Halloween)
Keep us updated... 
Kristin

P.S. Just had to note that I am sorry about the avatar but I couldn't upload my old one as it was animated so this was the only thing I could find on my computer.. go figure..


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Im interested in this too. Dane does quality work. Good meeting you by the way.


----------



## scream-aim-fire

looks pretty cool. any update pics?


----------



## BullfrogGreg

Very cool. I definetly think you should add a curling hill thing too.


----------



## sammycai

Nice work. Any update? I'm looking forward to the end.


----------



## Dane

I'll have some update pics when I finish skinning it on Tuesday. I believe I have a source for the inhabitants as well!


----------



## crb_22601

As much as I want to see what this will look like I think you should wait till Halloween.


----------



## CHuempfner

crb_22601 said:


> As much as I want to see what this will look like I think you should wait till Halloween.


All the way till Halloween?!?! I think he should put a fogger in there on Halloween and take some pics for us, but a few shots of it before he puts the frogs in would be nice!!

I think Orange Galacts would be awesome!!! Just my opinion!
Crys


----------



## crb_22601

Would you say "pumpkin" orange. lol


----------



## slipperheads

maybe an orange backlight behind the tree with a fogger pooring out of its eyes/mouth


----------



## crb_22601

If you put food coloring into the water of a fogger will the fog be that color?


----------



## toxicterribilis

Very Cool Dane ! Being a big halloween fan , I cant wait to see it finished..


----------



## scream-aim-fire

still no pics yet?


----------



## S2H5287

Wooooow, that is absurdly hilarious and awesome! Very excited to see how this works and you just gave me dozens of ideas. And orange galacts would indeed be very fitting with a fogger and this tree. I think that may be the best themed tank ever if it went that route...


----------



## m4dc4t

I know it is not Halloween yet... but did you at least get it finished?


----------



## keith campbell

Where are the pics?


----------



## Bob Fraser

the suspense is killing me, it's Halloween come on let's see the masterpiece.


----------



## morselchip

The suspense is driving me crazy! Do we have pics yet? Pleeese?!?


----------



## MJ

The tree ate Dane last night... He will be sadly missed  one love my tree making frog breeding brother


----------



## Cohazard

I'm desperate to see the finished product! This is an awesome idea


----------



## Dane

Sorry guys, I had some oj terribilis lined up to go into the tank, and when the deal didn't go through, I ended up putting the project on hold. I did some carving on the tree last night, but I need a different rasp to get the texture that I want. Since I stopped on the tree I spent a little time on this tank:









It's a 29 gal that's a little over a month old. I'm planning on putting my Solarte in it in a month or so.









as for the tree, I won't promise anything, but I hope to have it at least coated by Thursday.


----------



## candm519

What is the plant crawling across the bottom?


----------



## Dane

It's Pellionia pulchra, commonly called "watermelon vine". It stays low and tolerates a lot of moisture.


----------



## candm519

Thanks! I knew that. But senior moments are proliferating...

It looks great in your tank.


----------



## addam4208283

great idea witht he tree dane. thanks for keeping us posted on how things progress. the second tank you put together looks awsome too. 
ADAM


----------



## addam4208283

any updates?
ADAM


----------



## Dane

After a good hour of filing/texturing, I think I have it ready to skin.









Looks a little more like a tree stump, a little less like the Stay-Puffed marshmallow man.









Going to start coating it today!


----------



## morselchip

Yay! The other tank looks great too- can't wait to see this one finished (still!)


----------



## ChrisK

tkromer said:


> Nice shape and good work, the markered on face made me laugh though


yeah i actually laughed out loud when i saw the green face drawn on too, i wanna see it all finished up!


----------



## Pirateglow

That is wonderful!!! How about red LED eye lights


----------



## keekalmatter

Red LEDs would be awesome lol.


----------



## Dane

I was actually planning on green...


----------



## FatArthur

Please keep update, it is so amazing.

I have a request, could you tell us that how can you make the texture or the tree?
Did you just use a cutter to cut the foam?
Are there any tricks/skills?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Dane

I used a series of wood files/rasps to cut the channels and even out the surface. The underlying foam is much easier to coat with silicone.

I debated about using epoxy or a grout mix to coat it, but it's so far behind schedule that I just went with reliable silicone/coco. 

I baked some ultrafine husk mulch for about an hour until it turned a deeper brown.










I used this to fill in the depressions that I made with the rasps.









Then I used normal mulch to cover all the elevated planes to help the illusion of bark.









Fully coated!


















A picture of the rear side of the eye. I made "sockets" out of a spray-painted plastic Easter egg to run the LEDs through.









MUAHAHAHA!!!









I'm not satisfied with the eyes. I still want to experiment with a few different configurations, but that's how the tree sits right now.


----------



## AlexRible

Dane all I can say is "Wow". At first I wasn't sure I was going to like it, but the way you made the depressions a darker color really makes it pop and look like a real stump. Well worth the wait!


----------



## MJ

Looks the nuts mate!


----------



## melissa68

Wow - pretty cool.


----------



## hexentanz

I would so buy one of these if you ever sold some.


----------



## keekalmatter

HAHA
I love the eyes.
adds to the spookyness


----------



## FatArthur

The finishing is so great.
And one more question, what did you use at the binding agent?


----------



## Dane

FatArthur said:


> The finishing is so great.
> And one more question, what did you use at the binding agent?


It's just brown GE Silicone II.


----------



## boogsawaste

Very cool Dane. I've been patiently waiting for the finished product (even it it's not 100% finished yet).


----------



## clwatkins10

What a neat project. I love the shape of the branches!


----------



## FatArthur

Is it being installed into your tank yet?
Please update.


----------



## Dane

I'm waiting for some sculpting epoxy to arrive to start construction of the rocks and water feature. Should have some new pics to post sometime next week.


----------



## FatArthur

Would you please tell me what's the size of your tank?


----------



## Dane

The tank is a 45 show, and the overall dimensions are something like 36" x 24 x 12.


----------



## FatArthur

Please keep updating your amazing project.
I cannot wait to see the finishing product.


----------



## Dane

The epoxy arrives on Friday. Can't wait!


----------



## JoshH

What brand and type of epoxy are you going with?


----------



## Dane

It's Polygem #307.


----------



## JoshH

Dane said:


> It's Polygem #307.


Have you used it before? Thats what I plan to start making alot of exhibits with, just haven't gotten around to do it. It looks very straight-forward but I'm not sure what safe pigments are typically used for the coloring. It seems there's little info on actually using epoxy for habitats........


----------



## Dane

Josh,
this is my first attempt with it, and I didn't have much luck finding info on pigmenting/painting either. I may test a few pieces with some different mixtures and see what works best.


----------



## parkanz2

I've been looking at polygem products too, but their store doesn't have a very good selection of their products... where do you order it through?


----------



## JoshH

You can order straight from the manufacturer, but be prepared to spend some change! The biggest drawback is price, it makes it so you really don't have extra to experiment with, you need to get it right the first time......


----------



## Dane

JoshH said:


> You can order straight from the manufacturer, but be prepared to spend some change! The biggest drawback is price, it makes it so you really don't have extra to experiment with, you need to get it right the first time......


Yeah, it's not a $10 bag of concrete polymer, that's for sure.


----------



## Dane

The epoxy came on Saturday, and today was the first chance I had to play with it.









I bought an 8' x 4' sheet of some nice 3" thick high-density polystyrene that carves really well. Puts styro and GS to shame for this type of application. It was a little on the pricey side, but I should be able to get a 20 or more backgrounds out of it. 

This is about 15 minutes of hand carving with various files. 









I used some pigments designed for concrete/stucco, but they blended nicely with the epoxy and created an even tone. 









It spread well when it was first mixed, but got a little thick towards the end. Fortunately I only used about 2 oz. of epoxy for this trial. I'm going to add some dry-brushed highlights and some watered down blacks to bring out the depth of the stone, but I'm very happy with how it has worked so far.


----------



## clwatkins10

Awesome texture! Where did you get the foam from?


----------



## FatArthur

GOOD JOB, really great.


----------



## boastud

I love the tree!!


----------



## parkanz2

From the picture, it looks like it's thinner than I thought. How thick did it feel to you when you used it? If you can think of another substance with similar viscosity I would really appreciate it (I'm trying to decide if I'm going to try using it or not.)
Thanks!


----------



## Dane

clwatkins10 said:


> Awesome texture! Where did you get the foam from?


It came from a local supplier called Star Foam.



parkanz2 said:


> From the picture, it looks like it's thinner than I thought. How thick did it feel to you when you used it? If you can think of another substance with similar viscosity I would really appreciate it (I'm trying to decide if I'm going to try using it or not.)
> Thanks!


I brushed it on as a very thin coat so that the contours of the foam would still be obvious. In the future I may use a thicker coat with less detailed underlying sculpture, and do more texturing in the epoxy itself. The mixed epoxy was as thick as peanut butter.


----------



## parkanz2

Dane said:


> It came from a local supplier called Star Foam.
> 
> 
> 
> I brushed it on as a very thin coat so that the contours of the foam would still be obvious. In the future I may use a thicker coat with less detailed underlying sculpture, and do more texturing in the epoxy itself. The mixed epoxy was as thick as peanut butter.


Ok that's more the consistency I was thinking... should be good for carving and texturing!

Also, I went to the polygem online store and all they have listed to buy is EZ sculpt and #307 FR lite. Did you call or email your order in? Or was it listed earlier and isn't now?
Thanks


----------



## Dane

Bought some non-toxic craft paints and did a dark wash and a few highlights. The black wasn't opaque enough, so I may have to figure something else out, but the color really makes it more interesting.


----------



## addam4208283

nice job on the foam rocks. the texture and color looks really natural.
ADAM


----------



## FatArthur

please keep updating......


----------



## kyle1745

Cool stuff...


----------



## FatArthur

keep update please.


----------



## frogparty

This is a great project! I am really impressed with the detail you can get by carving that foam. Seems much better than great stuff or handi foam. 
Are you going to leave the led lights in the tree when done? Do you think your froggies will get nightmares?


----------



## Yarak_Eric

Sorry to rehash an old thread, but I'm needing some closure on the Halloween Tree! Any pics of the setup planted, with frogs? Are we still waiting on a work in progress (no worries there) Any pic updates?


----------



## Dane

I've been so busy filling orders and working on custom projects over the last 2 months that I haven't had any time for my own stuff! I'm currently working on a 4' tall rock wall tank for a customer that I'll post a buld journal for later this week. The tree is still sitting on my dining room table, flashing me an evil look every time I pass for letting it sit unfinished...


----------



## fraser2009

i love this tree you must keep going i need to see it finished


----------



## Dane

My goal is to have it finished by Sept. 1st. I'll be working on it some this week, hopefully updates will follow!


----------



## Dane

I did a little work over the past few days.

Building a boulder:
1. Rasping up the surface for better glue adhesion.



















2. Pieces glued together.










3. Some sanding, test fit.










4. Finished shape.










Another:



















I also carved out the track for the water feature. It will trickle through the crevasse between the large rocks, and through the trough, finally cascading over some more rocks and into a bog area.


----------



## moore40

YES!!!!! Thank you! We needed the update, it all looks good so far.


----------



## maxdendros

what type of foam is that? I'm kind of new to the whole fake rock thing.


----------



## maych27

coolest thing ever! Cant wait to see it when its all done (but when is any tank really 'done'?). Very clever, very talented, well done.


----------



## FatArthur

I can't wait for the final layout, please update.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs

Did you ever find the frogs you wanna put in there? Tree looks awesome Dane. Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## cheezus_2007

this is amazing... straight up....


----------



## Dane

Still looking for some orange terribs or solid oj galacts. I really need to get the project in gear if it's going to have some grow-in time before Halloween.


----------



## Goanna

That is looking awesome! 

That would be great to setup on Halloween in a window by your doorway or something, lol. Put the fogger on as well, which could catch the light from the LED's . 

The Epoxy looks great! I want to try an Epoxy BG on my next build. The Foam/Silicone/Coco fiber is so messy and time consuming, especially on larger tanks.


----------



## FatArthur

Is the project done?
It must be cool !!!


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28

how is it? any updates!!!!!


----------



## Boondoggle

Halloween 2010?


----------



## clwatkins10

Boondoggle said:


> Halloween 2010?


Please do


----------



## Dane

Funny that this thread was brought back from the dead. I was just working on the tank a few days ago. I'm shooting for having it done by the Reptile Super show in Jan., and bringing it along as a display piece, but given how slow progress has been in the past...


----------



## Sharkdude

can't wait to see this masterpiece in person at the January 2010 LA Fairgrounds show!

my boy will definately 'ooh' and 'ahh' if you tell him Tim Burton inspired you!
We have a 2 year tradition of setting up our artifical Nightmare Tree at Halloween.


----------



## slipperheads

Any chance of an update on this bad boy? Did it finish?


----------



## Eric Walker

WoW looks real. cant wait to see it finished. will it be painted or covered. Im thinking more like a furn gully tree.


----------



## Dane

§lipperhead said:


> Any chance of an update on this bad boy? Did it finish?


Haven't done much on the project itself, but I finally got a group of 4 orange terribilis to populate it. They still have another month or two of QT, so I'm hoping to have the tank finished when they're ready.


----------



## DCreptiles

wow so far its comming along great! now im dieing to see how it turns out.


----------



## slipperheads

Dane said:


> Haven't done much on the project itself, but I finally got a group of 4 orange terribilis to populate it. They still have another month or two of QT, so I'm hoping to have the tank finished when they're ready.


Any picture updates?


----------



## FatArthur

Any updates?
I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Vermfly

I just found this thread recently. Did this thing ever get finished? I'd love to see the big finale.


----------



## Dane

It's still sitting in the frogroom closet. The frogs had a mild worm burden, and needed extra time in quarantine, so I didn't put a rush on finishing it just yet. Plus we've had several reptile/frog shows to vend at recently, as well as in the coming months, so I haven't had much time for my own projects. And to think that I'm about to go pick up 6-7 new tanks at the Petco sale...


----------



## Vermfly

Dang, 6 or 7? I am working on the 29 gallon I picked up on Sunday. I couldn't imagine having a backlog that deep of tanks to work on. Although I do have two 10 gallon tanks sitting around waiting to be made into vert tanks.


----------



## slipperheads

All good Dane.


----------



## Herpboyben

This is cool as hell dude. Awesome job on sculpting the tree. I wouldnt mind trying something like this.


----------



## Vermfly

Is there any progress on this tank? I'd love to see it done by Halloween.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Hmm, some how I missed this thread way back when....Looks cool. I expect to see led glowing eyes, and fog sir  Could put an area of cork bark cut into a jagged shape at the top so it looks like mountain peaks and put a plate of plasma luminglass on the outside of the back glass for a lighting effect. Just an idea (one that will be showing up in my future vivs).


----------



## bobzarry

the thread is over 2 years old


----------



## Frank H

Wow Dane! The tree is awesome. 

Hopefully see some progress soon..


----------



## Vermfly

bobzarry said:


> the thread is over 2 years old


He did comment on it earlier this year. I was just hoping to see this thing done because it is so awesome.


Sent from my MB300 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobzarry

Vermfly said:


> He did comment on it earlier this year. I was just hoping to see this thing done because it is so awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB300 using Tapatalk



I know.... I was following this for a while. I was expecting to see a real Tim Burton-ish creation by now. Maybe a small pumpkin by the tree or perhaps some small tomb stones.


----------



## Dane

I've been thinking about this lately too. May still be able to get it done by the holiday, but I changed the direction from epoxy to clay for the rock structures.


----------



## frogboy

crb_22601 said:


> If you put food coloring into the water of a fogger will the fog be that color?


Well since frogs absorb from their skin the frogs will be that color .


----------



## Wusserton

Dane said:


> I don't remember what prompted me to start on this, but I had a spare 45 gal show tank lying around that I wanted to put to use. The idea is a Tim Burton/Lord of the RIngs style tree trunk. Something kinda spooky. I won't go into too much detail, but I have a few surprises that will be added later. As always, suggestions and comments welcome.
> 
> PVC framework molded by hand with a heat gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Styro shell cut to fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy gauge wire used for branches, extremeties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for foam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partially foamed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully Foamed and attached to framework
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some carving done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's it for now. I'll have more by the weekend.


Not bad but you should always spend the extra an use the black foam, it blends better in the long run


----------



## Woodswalker

NO FAIR!!! You started this fantastic build thread and even linked it in a recent thread, and there's no conclusion to the build? Hmph!  I think it's long overdue for an update. 

As an aside, do you build your own Halloween props?


----------



## Andrew Lee

Same here. You need to finish this project or at least show us pictures of the finished product!


----------



## Dane

Woodswalker said:


> NO FAIR!!! You started this fantastic build thread and even linked it in a recent thread, and there's no conclusion to the build? Hmph!  I think it's long overdue for an update.


Sorry guys, this one never came to completion (at least not for me), and I sold it in an unfinished state.



> As an aside, do you build your own Halloween props?


Funny you should ask, I've been doing prosthetic makeup and stage construction from time to time for the past 5-6 years.


----------



## Keni

Someone say fx makeup?


----------

